# Wanted Several Boats for Grand Launch Feb 8



## Rylerlab (Jun 19, 2007)

We desire several more boats on a 25 day passage to Pierce Ferry. Launching Feb 8 Lees Ferry. We are experienced with winter trips and are looking for rafters to join us. Contact Mike at mtaylor at frontier.net


----------

